# please help...



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi folks,

i was hoping some of you may be able to shed a bit of light for me please...
i am starting treatment with crm in feb 2014 but because of my unsuccessful cycles before,the doctor wants to put me on some new meds but also have some procedures done before hand, she has let me go away and get prices from places both north and south of ireland  so this is were you come in  
i need; nk blood testing... how much and were is the best place, sims in dublin have quoted me 100 euro so i might go with them if i can.
i also need and endo scratch... i see some of you have commented that gcrm belfast are weighing in as the cheapest...anyone got a contact number for them and also then intralipids...is kingsbridge on the lisburn road the cheapest?? 

any help would be greatly appreciated   

thanks in advance 

xxx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi ibtw
No probs re PM, just thought I'd post in case it helps others.

NK blood testing : is this to check for natural killer cells AND cytokines, maybe check with clinic , as it it's both I think it's ALOT more than £100.  Not sure if very many places, if any, in the north do it.  So Sims is probably your best bet.  Are you on Rollercoaster as the girls there may know places in the south cheaper than sims.  Don't think GCRM believe in immunes and when I was with origin they weren't even doing blast transfer so doubt they'd be doing immune testing.  Hope I'm not confusing things but I'd def check what tests clinic want as you wouldn't want to fork out £100 only to find out it isn't the test you need.

Endo scratch : had this with sims and they do it for 400 euro and they include embryo glue in this price but if crm are doing your ET then youll have to forgo that.  Just to note, I'm now with serum and they don't reckon the glue makes any difference to pg rates so I'm not having it.  I think GCRM are doing the scratch but I'm sorry I don't know how much it is.  If you google GCRM Belfast you should get a number.  Sorry I don't know it.

Intralipids : Dundonald consulting rooms 02890 484840  do ILs for about £150 if I supply the ILs and I reckon I can get them from chemist in London for about £15.  Kingsbridge on lisburn road in belfast were £180 and they supplied ILs. So much of a muchness! It's £180 per each intralipid, not for all three, sadly!

I know you didn't ask about scans but in case you need some info re these, Dundonald consulting rooms will also do scans, initial one £130, as you get short consult with it, then £100 for subsequent scans.  They also do monitoring bloods, not sure of prices but they were very helpful when I called.

Also babybond, just off malone road i think, 0845 3511155, do monitoring scans for £99.

Hope this all helps, PM me anytime.
X


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

just popping on to give you the number for GCRM Belfast, it's 028 90781335


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

ladies,yas are brilliant,

thankyou for the number and De,thanks so much for all that information,i am going to get on the ball in the morning and check it out, i knew £100 was too good to be true   lol,

il keep yous posted when i get a little bit further...ohh im just excited and cant wait to get started  

thanks again xx


----------

